# How old is your Snapper



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i ghess i will be the first to post here. Ok here goes i have a old Snapper Comet its 31 years old it was my granddads. I have had it for 16 years its own its 2nd motor and 2nd transmission and its still cuts good. Lets hear from some other old Snapper owners.
Jody


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought my Snapper RER in 1987. Still runs & cuts good.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a picture of my old Snapper this winter she gets a make over.LOL
Jody
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4dec176a-35cf-4f14-32f7-559bae797e70&size=>


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

I have an old Snappin Turtle that I had sand blasted and primed. Maybe this winter I'll have time to finish restoring it. My guess it was built in the early 50's. It has the turtle head mounted on the front. I can remember when I was a little boy that people told me then that they tied a rope to the head of the turtle and the other end to a tree. When they put the mower in gear it would mow around until the rope wraped around the tree and then the mowing was done. This could have been an old wives tale, who knows. Anyhow I love some of those older mowers because they were built by men, not computers, who had to test it before and after they built them. To me that meant quality.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

amicks can you post a picture of it sure would like to see it.
Jody


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Jodyand, I'll try to get a picture over the weekend, as of now it's in our warehouse.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

amicks was you ever able to get over to your warehouse and get a picture of that old Snappin Turtle .
Jody


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

I have an old snapper with handlebars on it. It looks like the one in the pic that Jody posted. I dont know what year it is but it has an 11-horse briggs on it. Mine is rust instead of paint. It is ugly but it and my old Ariens-Emperor are the best cutters of all my 7 riders. I hate those handlebars on the Snapper so I am gonna cut them off and put a steering wheel on it. I still think the single bladers are the best mowers.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Snappin Turtle*

amicks was you ever able to get a picture of that old Snappin Turtle you was talking about:question: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> * I still think the single bladers are the best mowers. *


Oh ya. Two blade decks are not bad, but ya, a single blace deck seems to cut the best. Maybe it is the higher tip speed of the long blade, or that it is just easyer to make a good single blade deck.


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

My Snapper "Tractor" is a 1987 model 12.5 LT with 42" Deck...

Still mows good... but is definately getting tried and the deck is getting bad... 

Sure has been a GREAT tractor for mowing... Love it... hate to see it go...


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I can understand the sentiment Deb. I got rid of a Simplicity a few years ago that I still miss. Mowed and ran great until the end.

Andy


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *I can understand the sentiment Deb. I got rid of a Simplicity a few years ago that I still miss. Mowed and ran great until the end.
> 
> Andy *


Andy,

My husband has been giving me the "devil" for 3 years now... Hubby speaking:


> You are going to have to buy a new tractor


My reply for the past three years.... Oh, I think I can get one more year out of it.....:lmao: 

Just hate to let go...:naah: "DJ"


----------



## 2manycubs (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is my Snappin Turtle Mower. Tried to get it running many years ago, and had spark, but ended up putting it away for awhile. Now the building it was housed in collapsed from snow weight, and I brought it out again. No where to store it. Anyone have any idea what year it is?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Old- lol! Id never even seen one like that. If youd like to use it, id suggest swapping on another motor till you can get the original fixed.

Itd look sharp all restored, im not sure that i would tho - its only original once.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

That thing is just WAY strange! Cover it with a good tarp if you can't keep it inside! PS, My Snapper is a RER, 42" twin blade. 1998.


----------

